
Ask HN: Have you ever paid for a product that didn't exist yet? - MediumD
Specifically, have you ever paid for a B2B SaaS product that someone pitched you, that didn&#x27;t exist yet? If so, what was it and why were you willing to commit money so early? What were the terms of the agreement?
======
cimmanom
I've paid for nonexistent products on Kickstarter.

I wouldn't pay for a SaaS product that didn't exist yet for two reasons:

1) if I'm looking for it, it means I need it yesterday, not 2 years from now

2) if it doesn't exist yet, I assume it's a scam

In order to make this work you would need a way to build trust.

